# EW Hollywood Orchestra Diamond on unbelievable sale....



## zvenx (Apr 3, 2015)

Just picked up EW Hollywood Orchestra Diamond for $599 on a four dale sale.
I was actually about to buy Gold whenever next it went on sale but this was to good to pass up.

Anyone knows if it perchance also comes with the Gold patches/samples?
And perchance if the Diamond ilok license also allows you to run Gold?

Afraid of the intensive resources Diamond is reputed to need and could have gotten by with just Gold for now, but at this price, couldn't say no.

rsp


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 3, 2015)

def good price. $150 per library. im dabating between mac or pc drive. 
and i dontthink i have the pc to run diamond. still, the mic positoins is hard to beat at that price.


----------



## kdm (Apr 3, 2015)

Just run the mic position you want. Gold is mid I believe but to me, Main sounds best with the Strings.
I have HS running on an i7 with 16G. Too little ram for the powerful system patches but bow change patches load fine with a well rounded set of articulations. I'm adding more ram to see how much of Winds, Brass or Perc it can handle as well.


----------



## ag75 (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought Mac addition but might want to slave a PC for the diamond addition. How hard is it to switch from Mac to PC?


----------



## JFB (Apr 3, 2015)

gsilbers @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> def good price. $150 per library. im dabating between mac or pc drive.
> and i dontthink i have the pc to run diamond. still, the mic positoins is hard to beat at that price.



Yup, that sure is a good price-per-library. I paid $1,495 USD in 2010 for Hollywood Strings Diamond _alone_. Looks like the competition from all the other libraries since has had some effect. 

Gives new meaning to "downward pressure on price".


----------



## lumcas (Apr 4, 2015)

Still not available in the European store - only license without hard drive….


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 4, 2015)

lumcas @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Still not available in the European store - only license without hard drive….



I'm also so on the fence to purchase it. But without the sounddata, it would be pointless I guess. Unless the sounddata is for purchase as a separate product (harddrive. If so there should be a link or something during the purchase procedure.
Maybe Jay (EastWest Lurker) knows something about it.


----------



## pmcrockett (Apr 4, 2015)

zvenx @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Anyone knows if it perchance also comes with the Gold patches/samples?
> And perchance if the Diamond ilok license also allows you to run Gold?


Diamond comes neither with a Gold license nor with Gold's samples. The sample/patch _content_ includes everything Gold has (you just need to set the mic positions to mimic what Gold uses), but the samples themselves in Diamond are 24-bit whereas the samples in Gold are 16-bit.



ag75 @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> I bought Mac addition but might want to slave a PC for the diamond addition. How hard is it to switch from Mac to PC?


I believe the only difference between the two versions is that the drives are formatted in the way that works best for the OS you chose. You maybe also get the installers specific to the OS. At worst, it should just be a matter of downloading the correct installers from the EastWest site and making sure Windows can read the Mac drive (or alternately copying the drive contents to a new drive).


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 4, 2015)

Woah...that is an amazing price!

How does it work for us Europeans though as it looks as though there is no data included (as mentioned above)?


----------



## zvenx (Apr 4, 2015)

pmcrockett @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> zvenx @ Fri Apr 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows if it perchance also comes with the Gold patches/samples?
> ...



Thanks,
Rsp


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 4, 2015)

This is confusing. Even when I skip the East West EU store and stay on the East West US store and click on purchase, than choose the win version for the hardrive (sounddata) after that it shows the Diamond license BUT the CCC gold and not Pro sounddata harddrive ? Something is not right here.

Besides, I found this CCC Pro harddrive in the Amazon Uk store:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/EastWest-Complete-Composers-Collection-Sound/dp/B00NMPU9DS/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1428136401&sr=1-2&keywords=EastWest+Complete+Composers+Collection+PRO

Still wondering why european customers are handled differently. The Eastwest EU store only has CCC Gold for example.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 4, 2015)

Hmm ... Tempting! Well, I'm gonna wait until it's $350 for the whole collection including HD! :-D


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 4, 2015)

What I wanted to say with that: don't ever feel like you have to take the opportunity of an "incredible EW- offer. So far, every new deal turned out to be the common deal in the time to come and the next even better deal will be only a year away. Watching, as the Hollywood series prices go way down just like with the EW Orchestra before, I am happy that I could resist to buy these, which of course also got to do with the play engine. But this pricing policy alone is enough for me to not buy any EW stuff since 4 years. I hope, others feel the same way and support other developers. This is not only an insult to the customer who paid a lot of money for these recently, but also a policy that can ruin the industry. We all know what ridiculous prices mean for the competition that happen to offer orchestral samples ...
I know, there are differen stand points toward this. I just found this deal reason enough to make that point! Feel free to be happy about it, if you are ...


----------



## kfirpr (Apr 4, 2015)

to bad I already got HS and HB gold, I would defiantly upgrade if there was an upgrade option


----------



## lumcas (Apr 4, 2015)

Although I haven't bought anything EW for a long time, this one's tempting - but not without sound data for us Europeans. Nevermind, this deal will be back soon...


----------



## zvenx (Apr 4, 2015)

Also if Jay sees this thread, maybe he can answer.
If I also bought this:
http://www.soundsonline.com/CCC-Gold-HD

would I be able to run Hollywood Orchestra Gold using the Diamond license?
thanks
rsp


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 4, 2015)

zvenx @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Also if Jay sees this thread, maybe he can answer.
> If I also bought this:
> http://www.soundsonline.com/CCC-Gold-HD
> 
> ...



I don't think so Richard, but email me the question please and I will forward it for response.

[email protected]


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 4, 2015)

I just bought Hollywood Brass last month, but this is going to be hard to pass up! 

I really like the sound and ease of use of HB. it isn't a "tweaky" sort of library at all, play and go! My first reaction to it reminded me of when I got the first EWQLSO library. That was a game changer, there were no other libraries at the time that we're in the same league. It's a different playing field now and there are several developers making awesome full orchestra VI's, but I have to say HB had become my go-to. It fits my scoring style best. It is very homogenized, in a good way. Consistent across all the brass sections with excellent tamber throughout the dynamic ranges. pp-ff. I'm finding that using the slur legato patches and the mod wheel shorts is covering most of the bread and butter brass stuff for me. I'm using some sustains for divisi writing, the softer dynamics are really sublime. HB is dragging me back into the EW fold.

I'd been avoiding EW for the last couple of years because of performance issues running Play libraries on my Mac pro. I was hosting about 80% of my template on the Mac most of it in Kontakt, which doesn't exactly play nice with Play. I recently purchased a "powerful system" VisionDaw pc slave, to replace my anemic 2008 old mac pro slave, hosting the other 20%, and finally got all ALL of the template off of my Sequencing DAW and onto the slaves. The fog has lifted, my processor bar no longer hoovers around red full time, I have headroom, a new day has dawned. I figure it'll take me a couple of months to bring this new setup to it's knees : )

Play runs like a charm on the PC btw, happily sharing space in my VEP template with Kontakt. It was a bit of a prima donna on the Mac.


EDIT:

yea, bought it.


----------



## zvenx (Apr 4, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> zvenx @ Sat Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Also if Jay sees this thread, maybe he can answer.
> ...



thanks Jay.
And sent.
rsp


----------



## zvenx (Apr 4, 2015)

To save me tons of searching.

I am guessing to run Diamond I finally need to get at least one SSD. Can I get away with one or I should get two? 

I really don't do that much orchestration but want to start.

Nuendo 6.5 | Gigabyte GAX79UP4 : Intel Hex Core Ivy Bridge Extreme 4930K : 32GB RAM | Windows 7 64bit SP1| Lynx Two C | Midisport 2x2 | UAD-2 Quad |

thanks
rsp


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok, so now I am also considering this.... Like Zvenx above, how much space would one approximately need? And are there anyone here on the forum running a full EW template multi-mic? Is that a system killer?

As far as the license/disc requirement goes for European customers, I see they sell the CCC drives at Amazon for GBP 99 - so that should be a feasible way to get it.

Thanks,
CH

Edit: Seems that the Amazon.co.uk only sends to UK. So that means I can buy the license but not the samples? What a strange system.


----------



## zvenx (Apr 4, 2015)

680GB the specs says..100GB for Gold (much more inline with my desire)
rsp


----------



## JohnG (Apr 4, 2015)

ag75 @ 3rd April 2015 said:


> I bought Mac addition but might want to slave a PC for the diamond addition. How hard is it to switch from Mac to PC?



Hi ag75,

PC slaves handle EW libraries better than Macs do, according to anecdotal evidence. Also, rgames (v.i. member) has run some tests and I think created some analytical support for the anecdotes. No test is fully satisfactory but at least he's done a bit of it.

I do use some EW libraries on my Mac, but most of my libraries (Spitfire, LASS, EW, Virharmonic, etc.) live on PC slaves. 

Personally, I find it easier to use VE Pro as a host on all my computers, so each slave has a single instance of VE Pro, with PLAY and Kontakt instances in it. Because of an old Kontakt issue, I am in the habit of loading all PLAY instances in VE Pro first (better put, I load Kontakt instances last) but I am not even sure if that's needed any longer.

Either way, a PC is easy for EW, at least with VE Pro.

[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## JohnG (Apr 4, 2015)

zvenx @ 4th April 2015 said:


> I am guessing to run Diamond I finally need to get at least one SSD. Can I get away with one or I should get two?



If you are just starting with your orchestral writing, you might be able to get away with just one or two SSDs. I use SSDs for almost everything now, so I have at least ten overall, spread over a number of PCs.

It really depends on how involved you are going to get. If you don't mind laying down track by track, you probably don't need any SSDs at all.


[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 4, 2015)

john , 
waht do you mean that its easier to have vep as a host on all computers?

isnt it always the case?
or you mean that in on your main daw you also use vep host instead of loading samples into your daw?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 4, 2015)

gsilbers @ 4th April 2015 said:


> john ,
> waht do you mean that its easier to have vep as a host on all computers?
> 
> isnt it always the case?
> or you mean that in on your main daw you also use vep host instead of loading samples into your daw?



On my main DAW in the Mac I use Digital Performer. Inside that, I have a VE Pro instance that has electric guitars, a VE Pro instance with Zebra pads, an instance with Omnisphere that is mostly weird FX, one with EW Ministry of Rock -- like that.

On the PCs, I used to just put a single instance of PLAY on one or two of them, since I was only using PLAY for that instrument group, but now I have VE Pro to host multiple instances of PLAY and Kontakt. This is partly because I sprinkle other libraries around, like most people, so it's not all PLAY, and partly to avoid having a single, very large instance of either PLAY or Kontakt. Those seem to get unwieldy after a certain (large) size.


[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## zvenx (Apr 4, 2015)

JohnG @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> zvenx @ 4th April 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > I am guessing to run Diamond I finally need to get at least one SSD. Can I get away with one or I should get two?
> ...



thanks.
rsp


----------



## Stradibaldi (Apr 4, 2015)

Has anyone ever done a systematic instrument-to-instrument comparison of RAM usage between the Hollywood series and competitors? Particularly BML, LASS and other Kontakt-based libs.

There's no denying this deal is an insane value but I would like to know how much RAM a full Diamond essential-articulations orchestra would occupy. 

Some scientific investigation here would be of benefit to anyone on the brink of purchasing these libraries o-[][]-o I will try to make some quick comparisons tonight or tomorrow with one of my friends who has some BML stuff.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 4, 2015)

Stradibaldi @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Has anyone ever done a systematic instrument-to-instrument comparison of RAM usage between the Hollywood series and competitors? Particularly BML, LASS and other Kontakt-based libs.
> 
> There's no denying this deal is an insane value but I would like to know how much RAM a full Diamond essential-articulations orchestra would occupy.
> 
> Some scientific investigation here would be of benefit to anyone on the brink of purchasing these libraries o-[][]-o I will try to make some quick comparisons tonight or tomorrow with one of my friends who has some BML stuff.



I have not but on my slave PC I run a 32 GB VE Pro Play template comprised of all 4 Hollywood Series libraries that I believe a commercial composer (not someone trying to mockup a Shostakovich symphony) could compose 90% of what they ever will want to compose.


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 4, 2015)

Jay, maybe you can find out what the deal is for us european customers.
The CCC Pro sounddata harddrive can only be purchased through amazon uk but they seem not to ship to other european countries. The Eastwest European Store does only sell the license for Hollywood Orchestra but not the harddrive including the sounddata which is odd.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 4, 2015)

Przemek K. @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Jay, maybe you can find out what the deal is for us european customers.
> The CCC Pro sounddata harddrive can only be purchased through amazon uk but they seem not to ship to other european countries. The Eastwest European Store does only sell the license for Hollywood Orchestra but not the harddrive including the sounddata which is odd.



I just saw a post on the SOL forum where someone raised this very issue and the response was something like, "We are discussing this internally. Stay tuned."


----------



## JohnG (Apr 4, 2015)

Stradibaldi @ 4th April 2015 said:


> Has anyone ever done a systematic instrument-to-instrument comparison of RAM usage between the Hollywood series and competitors? Particularly BML, LASS and other Kontakt-based libs.



I have a lot of libraries. I NEVER choose based on what's easiest for my computer, and I think it's bonkers to do so, bluntly. Every one of us is competing on every job with seriously talented and committed people. Clients are not interested if your piece sounds weak because you chose a library that runs on a laptop. They just go with a composer whose work sounds better.

How many computers do you think the Big Guys have? As many as they need. There are a lot of HZ admirers here -- how much technology does he use?

Computers are dirt cheap, compared with the opportunity cost of your time.

So, East West. The Powerful System patches in HS are very demanding. So? Either use the less demanding ones (which still sound awesome) or add an extra PC. I love them and use them, but I do use and have used the less-demanding patches too. HB (which I own) and the rest of the EW libraries (which I haven't gotten around to buying but I hear from others) are far less demanding, so, for my money, it's not that big an issue, if at all. 

It's not a secret that PLAY doesn't produce as many streaming lines on the same PC as Kontakt. Again, so what? Either you prefer the sound (which I do, for many situations) or you don't.

Mind you, I like Spitfire and LASS and other libraries too, so I'm not 100% one thing or another, but this "comparison" is a false one. If you prefer the sound, get it. Don't settle.


[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 4, 2015)

A good post, John!


----------



## kdm (Apr 4, 2015)

Stradibaldi @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Has anyone ever done a systematic instrument-to-instrument comparison of RAM usage between the Hollywood series and competitors? Particularly BML, LASS and other Kontakt-based libs.



Not direct patch for patch ram usage, but close:

I have Hollywood Strings replacing LASS on an i7 slave, using a single mic position, replacing each articulation I had in LASS. In addition I have runs and an extra legato bow change instrument for each section (08 folder, not 09 Powerful System for both my legato patches in each section). HS is using about 1-2G more ram than LASS did. Cpu usage is similar.

That is about as apples to apples as I could think of for LASS to HS. Really, to compare directly, I would say there are lighter HS legato patches that might be a more direct comparison. I would consider this a slight more extended template than LASS, and system requirements are not much higher - a single mic position fpr HS is the most accurate comparison to LASS.

HS is running from a SATA 3 SSD. I think this setup would actually run from a standard SATA 3 7200rpm drive.


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 4, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Przemek K. @ Sat Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jay, maybe you can find out what the deal is for us european customers.
> ...



Hi Jay, thanks for looking into it. Hopefully it will be possible for us european customers to get the harddrive too.


----------



## Stradibaldi (Apr 4, 2015)

John it seems like you're _already_ assuming that EW will weigh in as more RAM intensive than its competitors. I'm not so sure of this at all, that's why I asked if anyone had put it to the test. 

In any case it's not "settling" to ask about performance. We all have finite rigs even HZ. I would rather load ten articulations than five, unless those five are twice as good sonically, or unless they're as comprehensive and flexible as the ten.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 4, 2015)

Stradibaldi @ 4th April 2015 said:


> John it seems like you're _already_ assuming that EW will weigh in as more RAM intensive than its competitors. I'm not so sure of this at all, that's why I asked if anyone had put it to the test.
> 
> In any case it's not "settling" to ask about performance. We all have finite rigs even HZ. I would rather load ten articulations than five, unless those five are twice as good sonically, or unless they're as comprehensive and flexible as the ten.



Sorry -- undoubtedly I was too heavy-handed, for which I apologise.

To your question, I'd be willing to guarantee that the powerful system patches (especially with multiple mics) in HS will be more demanding than regular patches from most other (very good) libraries. 

Personally, I think the difference between the best and the very good samples is decisive, even though I can't say whether they are "twice" as good, or 30% or whatever. But if I like, for example, Sable from Spitfire (which I do), it doesn't cross my mind to wonder how demanding it is -- I bought it and worry about the computers later. And I use "like" in the sense of "makes my work sound more convincing, is more satisfying for me to work with, and more musical."

I take your point on resources, but I don't really agree about their being finite, at least as a practical matter. I just built a new slave and it was incredibly cheap and almost beyond belief more powerful than my older ones. Even allowing for the possibility of having to add an extra PC, at the price they are offering these libraries I would guess that a lot of guys could buy the library plus a PC, instead of a competitor's library, and still come out about even.

To me, some libraries just sound better, especially when put all together. I used to use other libraries that, individually, sounded good, but when you put it all together it sounded like a giant accordion. EW never does, at least to my ears.

[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## lumcas (Apr 4, 2015)

Przemek K. @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sat Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Przemek K. @ Sat Apr 04 said:
> ...



+1


----------



## SirKen (Apr 4, 2015)

Does this support software iLok authorization or do I have to have the dongle to be able to use it?


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 4, 2015)

I went to their website and as far as I understand the offer:
599 for the sounds plus 599 for a licence.

I cannot find an offer just for 599 for all.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 4, 2015)

lucky909091 @ 4th April 2015 said:


> I went to their website and as far as I understand the offer:
> 599 for the sounds plus 599 for a licence.
> 
> I cannot find an offer just for 599 for all.



On the US/world excluding Europe site it looks as though the whole set of libraries is available for US$599. On the European site it appears to be Euros549, 653.31 including VAT.

I'm curious about this offer, as I already have HS and HB. With this sale, it costs less to buy all of it, including those libraries I already own, than to buy only winds and percussion.

Oh well.

World excluding Europe link for low price: http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-O ... aign=HO-80

Europe link: http://www.soundsonline-europe.com/Holl ... aign=HO-80


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 4, 2015)

Strange - when I follow those links I get from $995 and from €795 respectively. Is the sale over now?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 4, 2015)

if you click through the link that first appears, the lower price shows on the succeeding page.

At least it does on my computer!


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 4, 2015)

It would still be interesting to know how european customers can get their hands on the harddrive. On the eu store there is only a license, on the us store you can choose the harddrive option, but no vat is applied. So I'm unsure how to get this.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 5, 2015)

I was in contact with EW support a few months back, and was told that they no longer have a physical store (i. e. with hard drives) in Europe.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 5, 2015)

This seems to be fixed now. For European customers there is also a possibility to select a hard drive option.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 5, 2015)

Very good offer. I have Strings diamond and brass gold only currently. Not sure how much I will use the rest of it though (especially nobody seem to have used the percussion in anything posted anywhere hmmm....). Still considering 8)


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 5, 2015)

tokatila @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> This seems to be fixed now. For European customers there is also a possibility to select a hard drive option.



How so? When I'm in the eastwest eu store there is only the option for the licence but no harddrive. Maybe I overlooked something?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 5, 2015)

I get the choice of Mac or PC harddrive included for Euro 549...


----------



## tokatila (Apr 5, 2015)

Przemek K. @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> tokatila @ Sun Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > This seems to be fixed now. For European customers there is also a possibility to select a hard drive option.
> ...



Well for me it works. Your browser cache? Maybe it's not in all Eu countries. In Finland at least it is. Same price and 24 € for FedEx shipping the hard drive from US (presumably).


----------



## kfirpr (Apr 5, 2015)

Sם I guess it is a good deal even if you already got HS and HB?


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 5, 2015)

Might be you need to be in the US store?


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 5, 2015)

tokatila @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Przemek K. @ Sun Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > tokatila @ Sun Apr 05 said:
> ...



It seems you were right about the browser cache. I started firefox in private mode and now it shows everything correctly. Lets see how it goes Thanks for the suggestion, would never thought it could be the browser cache.


----------



## brett (Apr 5, 2015)

Man, I'd sworn off PLAY but this deal is making me seriously look again. Furious research...


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 5, 2015)

brett @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Man, I'd sworn off PLAY but this deal is making me seriously look again. Furious research...



I'm feeling the same really. This seems like a fantastic deal and great bang for the buck...

Trying to resist...but we all know that it will probably be futile!!


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 5, 2015)

Hmmmm... in my case I was also trying to resist until I couldn´t no more.

With the harddrive issue now fixed on the website, I added the collection, checked out with Paypal, and was then stopped due to an invalid postal code (well so they claim).

Alas, so far it seems EastWest are doing their best to help us resist 

CH


----------



## Saxer (Apr 5, 2015)

chrysshawk @ 5.4.2015 said:


> Hmmmm... in my case I was also trying to resist until I couldn´t no more.


haha, same here... now i really have to care about a slave pc with lot of ram and ssd's. that relativates the unbelievable sale... at least for me. but i'm really looking forward to


----------



## Jan_S (Apr 5, 2015)

This might be slightly off topic: but do they have educational discounts on single products as well? I'm interested in buying Spaces...can't afford the 250 $ though....On their site I can only see educational discounts for the whole CCC line...


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 5, 2015)

brett @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Man, I'd sworn off PLAY but this deal is making me seriously look again. Furious research...



The question is, is it a good choice of EW to sell their orchestral libraries bundled for a fraction of the price than 2 -3 years ago. Wouldn't it be a better option to put more money into the functionality?
And you as a customer should ask yourself, would I buy this library? Is it reasonable to believe they will curate it now, as they have just decreased its value drastically? 
I know it is hard to resist! That is why they do it that way.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 5, 2015)

FriFlo @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> brett @ Sun Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I'd sworn off PLAY but this deal is making me seriously look again. Furious research...
> ...



Let's say for the sake of discussion that whatever the Hollywood Series is right at this moment is as good as it ever gets and no members of the series ever get any more updates.

There is no competition at this price that is this complete and sounds this good that I am aware of. So the only issue is Play continuing to exist and be updated and I can assure you that it will be.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 5, 2015)

And not to forget that "Play Pro" has been "re"announced & is slated to be out end '15. So the Play plateform will just keep getting better.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 5, 2015)

Arg. I just bought Hollywood Strings and Brass diamond a few months ago. Could have saved a ton of dough by waiting for this. But they do sound great, and I hear good things about Hollywood Orch Percussion (maybe not as much about winds?) I'm tempted to complete the circle with this. Wondering if this will be the pricing moving forward, or if it's a short term window....


----------



## Mystic (Apr 5, 2015)

jamwerks @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> And not to forget that "Play Pro" has been "re"announced & is slated to be out end '15. So the Play plateform will just keep getting better.



I'll believe it when I see it. Their new Drum library was suppose to be out in March as well... here we are in April and no Pro Drummer library. They also announced a bunch of other libraries for this year and guess what? No word on those either. East West needs a proper community person to keep users up to date on what's going on with development because as it stands, they are one of the worst companies I've ever dealt with on the social media level. It takes all of about 5 minutes to at least make an update post on where things stand in development with their products. Instead, they keep everyone in the dark and just push things back without at least making a statement about it. I'd be much more forgiving if they just came out and said "Having some unexpected delays with X library because of "X" reason. Unfortunately we need to push back the release date by about a month". Cripes, when Behringer does a better job at communicating with their customers about delays, you know something is wrong.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 5, 2015)

You will see Pro Drummer this month.

And s for the "proper community person" remark, I will not dignity that with a response other than to say that I believe that everyone who has been here for a while knows that I do my job diligently.


----------



## Guffy (Apr 5, 2015)

Is there any videos showing off the different mic positions in hollywood strings and brass?

I have the gold versions, but i've been thinking about upgrading for a while now. Sadly i can't find any videos where i can hear what i'm upgrading to.


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 5, 2015)

Fugdup @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Is there any videos showing off the different mic positions in hollywood strings and brass?
> 
> I have the gold versions, but i've been thinking about upgrading for a while now. Sadly i can't find any videos where i can hear what i'm upgrading to.



Here you go Hollywood Strings: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVyoR5osoAk starts at around 5:30 mins.


----------



## brett (Apr 5, 2015)

@Jay (and others!)...

I don't currently have any internal SSDs and am concerned about streaming diamond from my current hard drives. So my question is, can you run the samples from the provided external usb3 ssd drive or is it recommended to install them on an external 7200 HDD? In other words will I get better performance plugging the shipped drive into a USB port or should I copy them over?

Thanks


----------



## vudoo (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry for this obvious question but i just want to make sure.

I'm in Canada and when i log onto the Soundsonline.com to buy the Hollywood Orchestra Diamond i see 3 items:

1- Mac hard drive_$599
2- Win hard drive_$599
3- Full license (Data not included)_$599

I assume if i order option 2 (Win hard drive), it also includes a full license, correct ? or do i need to buy a hard drive option AND the full license ($1200) ? Thanks


----------



## Mystic (Apr 5, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> You will see Pro Drummer this month.
> 
> And s for the "proper community person" remark, I will not dignity that with a response other than to say that I believe that everyone who has been here for a while knows that I do my job diligently.


I never said you didn't but you also don't run the FB/Twitter/Etc where the majority of people who use your products will be as well as not having permission to say a lot about what is going on like a proper community manager would. The fact that you had to address Pro Drummer as a response here proves my point exactly because it's something that should have been addressed over social media networks when the delay happened to begin with. If anything, my responses to things you've posted here in the past have proven I am nothing but 100% in support of what you yourself do because as far as I'm concerned, you're the only person who works the business side of that company who is worth a damn. Lord knows no one ever gets a reply from support without having to also contact you about it on one of these forums. That is not the way things should work with a company like EW but that's a rant for another thread.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 5, 2015)

Just an FYI - I see you can now order from Europe, but it ships from the US, so shipping + import duty fees will be payable.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 5, 2015)

Mystic @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > You will see Pro Drummer this month.
> ...



Great! Please point me to the link to the multi-million dollar business YOU have built in this fashion so I can explain to the the owner of the most successful software library producer in the business how he is doing things wrong because he lacks your insight into how you grow a business.

Because if I can't, I somehow fear he might simply dismiss it as hubris.

Which it is.


----------



## lumcas (Apr 5, 2015)

And one more question - this is copied from email: This product (hard drive) ships from the USA, the customer is responsible for any shipping/import fees.

Don't want to look like a cheapskate, but I'd like to know what's the claimed value of the drive? the price for the license only version is the same as the price for hard drive version, so the value of the drive should be... you know how much?


----------



## Mystic (Apr 5, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Great! Please point me to the link to the multi-million dollar business YOU have built in this fashion so I can explain to the the owner of the most successful software library producer in the business how he is doing things wrong because he lacks your insight into how you grow a business.
> 
> Because if I can't, I somehow fear he might simply dismiss it as hubris.
> 
> Which it is.


Maybe the owner should learn that happy customers are ones who get responses to support emails in a reasonable amount of time. How many people are pissed with East West because of slow response times when there are issues? Hell, look at this forum as a great example of that when people come here complaining about exactly that. You come in as a second or third line of defense when the email support and forums fail them (which also happened to me a few years back so I know quite well from experience before I joined these forums or knew you were here, btw.). I've always defended the quality of the products EW puts out, but I cannot defend the absolutely terrible customer support (let me say again, EXCLUDING YOURSELF) that they have in place.

I didn't want a pissing match here but you're quite obviously butthurt about something that has absolutely nothing to do with you.

Oh, and BTW, I'm on support teams for several multi-million dollar companies so ya, I do know a little something about how support should be handled.

Edit: In any event, I really don't want to hijack this thread with this nor is it the place to continue this conversation. Jay, last thing I'll say: don't think for a moment that I don't appreciate what you do. If anything, as I've said in the past, my opinion is that you're the one saving grace for the companies support line.


----------



## 5Lives (Apr 5, 2015)

EW support (and Jay) have been quite responsive when I've contacted them. Email support usually takes a day to respond, except over the weekend. Now, that doesn't mean they'll be able to fix your issue (as in my case), but they do try.

The sound of the HW series is top tier - just make sure you have a PC (not Mac) that is also top tier (as a slave at least). All your other libraries may perform flawlessly, but that isn't any indication that Play will.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 5, 2015)

Mystic @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Great! Please point me to the link to the multi-million dollar business YOU have built in this fashion so I can explain to the the owner of the most successful software library producer in the business how he is doing things wrong because he lacks your insight into how you grow a business.
> ...



Fine, understood and appreciated.

But strictly on a personal note, I just always find it bewildering when people who are far less successful than others are bold enough to give them a laundry of all they are doing wrong. I know that my view is not in tune with most on forums, and not trying to insult you, but I really DO see it as hubris. I would never presume to give a more successful person a list of what they are doing wrong. It simply wouldn't occur to me.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2015)

What a great deal!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Apr 5, 2015)

Indeed a great deal for new customers , not so great for existing customers  I was recently looking at completing the series with percussion , already have Strings , Brass , and Winds all Diamond . HOP Diamond is not much cheaper than the full package for new customers who get the whole series . Would have been nice for EW to share the love around .


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 5, 2015)

This!

I have Strings and Brass, would love to be able to get in on Perc and Winds for the sale price. 



SymphonicSamples @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Indeed a great deal for new customers , not so great for existing customers  I was recently looking at completing the series with percussion , already have Strings , Brass , and Winds all Diamond . HOP Diamond is not much cheaper than the full package for new customers who get the whole series . Would have been nice for EW to share the love around .


----------



## brett (Apr 5, 2015)

Jay? Anyone?



brett @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> @Jay (and others!)...
> 
> I don't currently have any internal SSDs and am concerned about streaming diamond from my current hard drives. So my question is, can you run the samples from the provided external usb3 ssd drive or is it recommended to install them on an external 7200 HDD? In other words will I get better performance plugging the shipped drive into a USB port or should I copy them over?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Brett - I think you should be ok running them from an external USB 3 SSD (they are shipped on a 7200 RPM drive) so long as you are not abusing HS too much. If you want to run HS from a 7200 dont expect to be able to run multiple mic positions and/or heavy articulations. It is a beast of a library - a SSD is an absolute must for it (plus lots of ram - some of the biggest patches preload over 1gb of samples to ram and then still have to stream the rest from disk). 

There is a reason why Jay (and others) built slave computers for Hollywood Strings - Nick Pheonix described it somewhere (on this forum I think) as 'a ridiculously over-the-top string library' for a reason.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 5, 2015)

Brett, you are going to want an SSD for Diamond.


----------



## brett (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks. Don't know where I got the idea it was supplied on an external SSD...

Anyone recommend a decent SSD? (internal)


----------



## mac4d (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't know if this is the best thread to ask in, but if I bought this HW Orch Diamond deal, what would be the best slave PC to buy (that's also economical) that would run it well? ...

or where could I find info on building a PC that would run it well (considering up to now I've only used macs and know nothing about PC building, but I could learn)? Also which windows OS version should I get?


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 6, 2015)

Any input on the woodwinds in this library, since they are so often non-mentioned? Anyone have any pros and cons regarding those?


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 6, 2015)

brett @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Thanks. Don't know where I got the idea it was supplied on an external SSD...
> 
> Anyone recommend a decent SSD? (internal)



the EVO 850 1tb is very cheap at amazon.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 6, 2015)

mac4d @ 6th April 2015 said:


> Don't know if this is the best thread to ask in, but if I bought this HW Orch Diamond deal, what would be the best slave PC to buy (that's also economical) that would run it well? ...
> 
> or where could I find info on building a PC that would run it well (considering up to now I've only used macs and know nothing about PC building, but I could learn)? Also which windows OS version should I get?



PM Jose Herring, another member, if you want to build your own and need advice. Or you can buy a pre-built one from maybe VisionDAW or someone else. There is another active thread about them (although the name is spelled wrong).


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 6, 2015)

JohnG @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> mac4d @ 6th April 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if this is the best thread to ask in, but if I bought this HW Orch Diamond deal, what would be the best slave PC to buy (that's also economical) that would run it well? ...
> ...



ooops...
fixed


----------



## bcarwell (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope posting here is okay- I saw other questions on ordering.

Could somebody please tell me what the process is for ordering with an educational discount ? The website says you provide a copy of your "student card" but not how to do so. And all I have is a Student Confirmation letter in pdf format for a Cinematic Orchestration course I am taking from Thinkspace.

At least EWQL has told me that course is sufficient for student status. But I have emailed 3 different times and personnel including Sales and Support and received NO response to how the ordering process works and who to submit the Confirmation letter to.

I am hesitant to pull the trigger and order expecting a next screen with information on how to submit student status proof only to find I've purchased at full price. Given the terrible customer support I'm afraid I would never see a readjustment or rebate or it would be a protracted horror show to do so.

Thanks for any help especially from anyone who has actually successfully obtained such a student discount. (BTW I am aware of the licensing restrictions on student purchases).

Bob


----------



## brett (Apr 6, 2015)

gsilbers @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> brett @ Sun Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Don't know where I got the idea it was supplied on an external SSD...
> ...



Thanks. Will have a look


----------



## Gzu (Apr 6, 2015)

Greetings.

I bought One 850 Evo 500Gb for HS, one 850 Evo 256Gb for HB, and one 850 Evo 256 GB for HW...
Try to have different Ssd, for each Section, it will give more sata bandwidth, and streaming will be much faster.

G.C


----------



## HardyP (Apr 7, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ 2015-04-05 said:


> And s for the "proper community person" remark, I will not dignity that with a response other than to say that I believe that everyone who has been here for a while knows that I do my job diligently.


That´s true - but even with your support things sometimes keep on being quite.... let´s say "hard to bear".
Everything else see PM.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 7, 2015)

HardyP @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ 2015-04-05 said:
> 
> 
> > And s for the "proper community person" remark, I will not dignity that with a response other than to say that I believe that everyone who has been here for a while knows that I do my job diligently.
> ...



I did just now and I sent you a response.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 7, 2015)

Jan_S @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> This might be slightly off topic: but do they have educational discounts on single products as well? I'm interested in buying Spaces...can't afford the 250 $ though....On their site I can only see educational discounts for the whole CCC line...



There's an older link (http://www.soundsonline.com/Educational-Program) where you can find educational discounts on single products but I don't see Spaces there.


----------



## pmountford (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry to hijack but: Has anyone tried ordering this from Europe and submit their VAT number on the SoundsOnline website? I'm not getting any joy here. Each time I go to enter the VAT number the Submit button doesn't respond. I've tried both on Chrome and Firefox (PC) but wondering if it's more to do with the website? 

I've emailed support but I assume by the time I get a reply this HO offer will be over as this is the last day.


----------



## HardyP (Apr 7, 2015)

pmountford @ 2015-04-07 said:


> I've emailed support but I assume by the time I get a reply this HO offer will be over as this is the last day.


It was quite strange, since I did not see the sale on Tuesday any longer so it seemed that they finished it earlier… but emailing them is every times a good idea.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 7, 2015)

chrysshawk @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> Any input on the woodwinds in this library, since they are *so often non-mentioned*? Anyone have any pros and cons regarding those?



Looks like it happened again.


----------



## BNRSound (Apr 7, 2015)

I've seen a couple people ask in this thread, but no answer so far so I'll ask again since I'm interested in the answer: Do you have to purchase both the hard drive and the license for a total of $1200? The website is not clear on what you have to purchase to actually use the software.

Thanks


----------



## brett (Apr 7, 2015)

The HDD comes with the license. Pretty sure the 'license only' is for people who wish to purchase an additional license for another computer or for people who have the tetra pack.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 7, 2015)

brett @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> The HDD comes with the license. Pretty sure the 'license only' is for people who wish to purchase an additional license for another computer or for people who have the tetra pack.



Correct.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 8, 2015)

kitekrazy @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> chrysshawk @ Mon Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Any input on the woodwinds in this library, since they are *so often non-mentioned*? Anyone have any pros and cons regarding those?
> ...



Yeah it did. It's too bad, because some good word of mouth on the winds would very likely have tipped me over the edge on this.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 8, 2015)

pmountford @ Tue 07 Apr said:


> Sorry to hijack but: Has anyone tried ordering this from Europe and submit their VAT number on the SoundsOnline website? I'm not getting any joy here. Each time I go to enter the VAT number the Submit button doesn't respond. I've tried both on Chrome and Firefox (PC) but wondering if it's more to do with the website?
> 
> I've emailed support but I assume by the time I get a reply this HO offer will be over as this is the last day.



As far as I know you cannot exclude VAT when you are European resident and buy stuff from America. At the moment this law applies to European residents only.

But you can claim the American VAT afterwards at your finance office.


----------



## pmountford (Apr 8, 2015)

@lucky909091 Thanks for this reply. 

So are you saying that you reclaim the VAT in your own country (in Europe atleast) when purchasing from the US? But why would the EW website bother having the (in)ability to submit your VAT number? Did I read correctly that there's now a requirement for the US business to start collecting the VAT for European sales - so is that the purpose of the VAT field?


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, I always reclaim the US-VAT when the tax year is over.

I can just assume why we cannot submit our tax exemption number, but I wrote an email to the EW support with this question.
Perhaps they collect European VAT numbers because of the new law. 

But everytime I buy physical goods from the US I have to pay the importation tax, too.


----------



## kdm (Apr 8, 2015)

Ian Dorsch @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> kitekrazy @ Tue Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > chrysshawk @ Mon Apr 06 said:
> ...



For the next time around - I haven't spent a lot of time yet with the Winds but my first impression is that I will be using them extensively. They sound very good. The legatos require some system resources (similar to Brass, not the Strings power patches), but so far they seem well worth it. I did come across a trigger issue with one patch in the the Solo Oboe, but haven't had time to see if that is just a balance issue that can be tweaked in Play. Other than that, system resources for combining libraries into a template is the only "con", but in this day and age of powerful libraries and superb sound quality, that's really just the price of admission. 

The full EW Hollywood Orchestra is excellent. Well worth more than the $599 sale price.


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, I decided to buy the Diamond bundle, but the bug in their postal code checkout system prevented me from doing anything. 

No response from the EW customer service either on the ticket I raised a few days ago...

Maybe the sale was just a con


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 8, 2015)

chrysshawk @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> Well, I decided to buy the Diamond bundle, but the bug in their postal code checkout system prevented me from doing anything.
> 
> No response from the EW customer service either on the ticket I raised a few days ago...
> 
> Maybe the sale was just a con



Email this to me and I will get you some help.
[email protected]


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 8, 2015)

Done


----------



## atw (Apr 21, 2015)

HW Orchestra diamond 549 euro.
Someone from Germany ordered it?

I am interested in 
- shipping costs
- import duty fees
- other costs...

How long was the time from order to deliver?


Thanks


----------



## atw (Apr 21, 2015)

Or someone from european union?


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 21, 2015)

Not from germany but from austria.
Shipping cost was around 24Euro I think import duty fee was around 33 euro and you have also to pay vat.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 21, 2015)

atw @ 21.4.2015 said:


> HW Orchestra diamond 549 euro.
> Someone from Germany ordered it?
> 
> I am interested in
> ...


germany here... delivered earlier than expected (can't really remember... 10 days from ordering?).
682€ incl tax & shipping. got a bill from the 'Zollbehörde': 38€
other costs: oh yes, a i7 6-core 64gb slave pc :roll:


----------



## Gzu (Apr 21, 2015)

I also bought the easter diamond bundle, but the disk was retained in customs ( Portugal )

The portugal FedEx costumer support, calls me saying they need some info.

Now check this:

They ask for HDD receipt, the value of the disk, and a few other things.
I told them the only receipt I have, was the one that EasWest send me when I bought the software licenses.
I also explain, that was an offer etc etc
Then they said the EastWest should had send a note telling that the disk was an offer...
After that I send them the only receipt I have, the one with the shipping cost plus the vat, plus the licenses value. Total was approximately 693 euros ( don't remember well )
So moral of history, I didn't get the disk, cause they want me to charge 23% of Vat of the total value, when the total value already had the 23% of Vat.
I explained them, that I already had paid the Vat, but they didn't care, cause in the receipt it wasn't discriminate what really was the package, so if use the only receipt I have to pick up the HDD they will charge the costs based on the 693 euros that I paid for the licenses ( expensive Disk, don't you think? )
That's why Portugal, have so many troubles, this people are so retard, so lazy...I get so mad with this kind of attitudes
Maybe if EastWest had put the note saying it was an offer, this didn't happen, but I saw that some of you received the HDD without further problems, I conclude the problem was really in Portugal customs.
I'm Portuguese, but this kind of things is to much for me...
Yesterday I order in amazon UK the complete composers Pro HD...that's the only way to have the software. I pay more 150 euros for that....so in the end i paid 843 euros.
Is for things like this that this country will never progress as should be.

Best regards.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 21, 2015)

Gzu @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> I also bought the easter diamond bundle, but the disk was retained in customs ( Portugal )
> 
> The portugal FedEx costumer support, calls me saying they need some info.
> 
> ...



That sucks. Email this to me. No promises because there probably is nothing to be done, but I will try to see if there can be some accommodation made.


----------



## Gzu (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Jay!!

I know now there is not much that we can do, that's ok, just make sure to claim the HDD cause I think FedEx will try to send him back to EastWest HQ, otherwise I think the disk will be destroyed, at least that's what FedEx costumer support told me.

Anyway thanks for your support!!

Best regards


----------



## atw (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you all for the information.

@Gzu: That really sucks, i am sorry. But Jay wants to help.


----------



## Apina (Apr 21, 2015)

I considered buying it, but feared that there will be trouble and now I'm happy that I didn't do it. I've heard similar stories from other EU countries. Ordering directly from the US is out of question. Too much hassle and uncertainty.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 21, 2015)

Gzu @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> They ask for HDD receipt, the value of the disk, and a few other things.
> I told them the only receipt I have, was the one that EasWest send me when I bought the software licenses.
> I also explain, that was an offer etc etc
> Then they said the EastWest should had send a note telling that the disk was an offer...
> ...



That is why vendors nowadays should properly and fully declare what is in the parcel and put a copy of that bill on the outside. In former times there used to be an unspoken 'deal' between vendors and clients in the form that the vendors declared an amount less than 100 EUR in the mutual hope that the parcel would 'slip through the customs'. But the threshold actually is around 20 EUR, so the client will have much hassle and need to declare the proper value of the parcel content anyways.

EW could declare something like: 

Software licenses: EUR XXX
Harddisk transport media: EUR 0.00
VAT: EUR YY


----------



## Vlzmusic (Apr 21, 2015)

Some years ago, when it was about first CCC, and Hollywood strings was fresh in the market - I said I am going to prevent all this trouble by getting the Terrapack first, then just buying licences. Did the trick for me.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 21, 2015)

Too bad EW doesn't have an outlet in Europe anymore!


----------



## artmanjam (Apr 22, 2015)

Ordered on april 10th, but status still shows "Pending Fulfillment", no news about yet...


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 22, 2015)

That's discouraging - I ordered on the 16th and mine says the same thing. Is it really that hard to ship out a hard drive?


----------



## vudoo (Apr 22, 2015)

Finally got mine up and running, had problems with the installation, sample transfer, authorization….It was my first experience with EW, just horrible customer service\support all around.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 22, 2015)

vudoo @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Finally got mine up and running, had problems with the installation, sample transfer, authorization….It was my first experience with EW, just horrible customer service\support all around.



Did you ever contact me during the process when you were having difficulties?


----------



## vudoo (Apr 22, 2015)

I posted several messages on this board.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 22, 2015)

vudoo @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> I posted several messages on this board.



That is not the same thing as sending me an email, which is what I have repeatedly posted that people should do when they need my help since the first day I took the job. Nor is sending me a PM, by the way. 

To reiterate, my email is [email protected] and when people need my help, that is where they should contact me.


----------



## artmanjam (Apr 23, 2015)

artmanjam @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Ordered on april 10th, but status still shows "Pending Fulfillment", no news about yet...



It's on the way now


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 23, 2015)

And so is mine - they next day'd it too.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 23, 2015)

Good to hear, guys. They really ere swamped.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 23, 2015)

I ordered from Germany on 20th of April. 
FedEx sent me a message that they expect to deliver on 24th of April. 
That is really a fast delivery from USA to Germany within 4 days.


----------



## atw (Apr 23, 2015)

It's important when it's really delivered, not what they say^^
Maybe they are right, i don't know.

Have a nice day


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 23, 2015)

O.K. I will tell you...


----------



## BNRSound (Apr 23, 2015)

I ordered April 7th, received yesterday. That was after contacting customer support several times with inquires and I'm only one state away. I think they only have maybe one or two people doing shipping. Plus the sale seems to be ongoing even though I thought it was just a 4 day sale, it may be a while to wait if you ordered recently.


----------



## SyMTiK (Apr 24, 2015)

how much longer is this sale going on for?


----------



## lumcas (Apr 24, 2015)

for 4 days, can't you read? It's been stated here weeks ago…


:D


----------



## atw (Apr 24, 2015)

Offer is still active on their website!!!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have news:

first of all I have to correct myself: 
I ordered it the 21th of April, not the 20th.

Today (the 27th of April) FedEx delivered the Hollywood Orchestra, so all in all it was a 4-5 working days delivery from USA to Germany.

PERFECT. =o


----------

